# Savage youth model 11 in 7mm-08



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

About 6 years old had about 150 rounds through it. Boys have outgrown it. Cabelas 4-12x40 scope. $425

Got a few pics in there of other rifle I'm selling, c as my figure out how to delete them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAJeff...here you go...perfect gun for your son!


----------

